# Question about my test kit.



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Ok I guess I need an explanation...
here are the values on my test kit for nitrites:
<0.3mg/l
0.3mg/l
0.8mg/l
1.6mg/l
3.3-33mg/l

My nitrites are between the first two (<3.0mg/l and .3mg/l), is that that exceedingly high? I'm going to be doing water changes, etc every couple days to get it under control, but it's only between the first 2 on the kit...not quite .3

If anyone could explain this to me, it would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

What kinda kit do you have?? My kit reads differently than yours so its hard for me to judge. From what I have been lead to beleive, any nitrites are bad - you should keep them as close to zero as possible.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

It's a tetratest laborett. I know nitrites are bad to have, but I'm just trying to figure out how this all works, since (being the blonde I am...lol j/k) finally read that it tests nitrItes, not nitrAtes.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

judging from the scale you posted - that number is pretty low.....your test kit should state what the readings need to stay under. Does it still read the same after a water change??


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Mine says it needs to be under 0.8. That's what is striking me as odd, though. It has been 0 for ages, then after I did some stuff to the tank, it's up to a little less than 0.3. Ok, back to what's odd...I did a 20% water change yesterday because I had to get some yuck out of the bottom, and I tested the nitrites about 3 hours later and they're at the exact same level. 

I guess I should just leave it alone, and see if they go back down, or if that's the new norm.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

well, they are still low enough that they wont harm the fish - your test kit might be out of date - have you had it long?? Does it have an expiration date on it anyplace??


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

What you are experiencing is not uncommon. When gravel cleaning, you may stir up a small amount of NH3 (ammonia), which gets converted to nitrites. What many fail to realize is tanks all have small amounts of ammonia and nitrites in them. Most common test kits cant accurately measure these levels. As long as it doesn't spike it will drop again. Moving ornaments, rocks etc... around will result in small amounts of NO2 showing up until the bacteria can get to it.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

OK thanks Simpte. 

GeorgiaPeach, it's only about 3-4 months old, and long before the expiration date. I guess I'll just keep an eye on it and keep fretting. This still brings me back to the question of why all my tetras died this week, but I guess that's a mystery I may never solve. I think I'll just get a couple more danios when I get brave enough to add fish again.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

good luck - hope your problem has been solved. There is nothing worse than having problems with your tank and not knowing why.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Thank you. You're right, it's just frustrating, especially when you "think" you're doing everything right.


----------

